# Outriggers and Issues



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

So I finally rolled out the Taco Outriggers and did some trolling a few times last fall.
One of the things I noticed was it is fairly easy to pull 
Cedar Plugs
Islanders
Chuggers 
(on top or just below)

So my question(S) are

When trying to bump up speed what type equipment is needed to keep the line from pulling out of the outrigger snap? 
Is there an additional piece that you can buy to get more High Speed Trolling with outriggers?

Also if I do troll at 9-12 how to I integrate 
Trolling Weights
Planers

Without pulling the line off the outrigger?

Hope y'all can help. I am learning this trolling game.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Trolling weights can be used but planers are not meant to be used in conjunction with outriggers. Personally, I prefer to only use surface or just subsurface baits from my riggers. They help in placing additional baits in the clean water outside of your propwash. I'd stick my deeper running lures off of flatlines and allow the heavier weights, planers or lips on those lures to add depth there.

Also, different types of clips and clip/rubber band setups will allow you additional tension at higher speeds or with baits that produce more drag.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Trolling weights can be used but planers are not meant to be used in conjunction with outriggers. Personally, I prefer to only use surface or just subsurface baits from my riggers. They help in placing additional baits in the clean water outside of your propwash. I'd stick my deeper running lures off of flatlines and allow the heavier weights, planers or lips on those lures to add depth there.
> 
> Also, different types of clips and clip/rubber band setups will allow you additional tension at higher speeds or with baits that produce more drag.



Chris, thanks for chiming in.

That makes complete sense to keep the divers, planers, and weights in the rocket launchers.

I will research different tension clips, rubber band setup also. Thanks! 
That specifically was what I was looking for. 
When pulling chuggers way back on the wake they snap off sometimes so and I have my tension maxed out on the clip.

I really want to concentrate on the HST this year and try to catch my first Hoo.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll tell you this if Wahoo are your goal; I catch more wahoo at 6-8 knots and by live baiting than I do HST. I'm also more likely to catch other species and burn less fuel. You don't have to high speed it to catch hoos. Just my .02.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I'll tell you this if Wahoo are your goal; I catch more wahoo at 6-8 knots and by live baiting than I do HST. I'm also more likely to catch other species and burn less fuel. You don't have to high speed it to catch hoos. Just my .02.


I agree.
I have read articles and they also say 12mph max 

Some guy in Florida I forget his name but, has the reputation of being the Hoo master says the same. He never trolls 20mph

If I get over 9mph my riggers start trying to release on my chuggers.

Kind of lets me know I have too light of gear to be dragging a daisy chain so just trying to get rigged up to enjoy rather than cussing all day haha!!

Chris,
Can you explain how you are live baiting and trolling?


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I'll tell you this if Wahoo are your goal; I catch more wahoo at 6-8 knots and by live baiting than I do HST. I'm also more likely to catch other species and burn less fuel. You don't have to high speed it to catch hoos. Just my .02.


I agree. I catch plenty of wahoo at normal trolling speed. They seem to love an iilander with a ballyhoo.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

So here is another question.

I am trying to troll without ballyhoo 

How is the luck with true artificial baits on top? 

Isn't the best lure a diving lure in the wash with no ballyhoo?

I have not gotten into prepping the ballyhoo yet but I am afraid it's coming.. Would rather catch them on the smoke trail artificials but catch ratio may force me into the bally's


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

marksnet said:


> So here is another question.
> 
> I am trying to troll without ballyhoo
> 
> ...



There are advocates on here for both ideas. I have not had much success with lures without some kind of bait, ie: ballyhoo, bonita strips, cigar minnows,etc. I did rig a bunch of artificials late last year but didn't get to use them due to a fall I had!!


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

marlinchaser said:


> There are advocates on here for both ideas. I have not had much success with lures without some kind of bait, ie: ballyhoo, bonita strips, cigar minnows,etc. I did rig a bunch of artificials late last year but didn't get to use them due to a fall I had!!


I leave out of Panama City Beach

I understand that Hoo's like ledges and vertical structure much like Amberjacks

When water conditions are favorable
Is it best to troll the area of structure or is it most important to troll a rip and or weed line?

I'll be honest I am going to spend 1000's of gallons of fuel this year to get this learning curve under control but, any advice on where the fish roam is much appreciated.


----------

